# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  بلير : اسقاط صدام قرار صائب حتى بدون أسلحة دمار شامل .

## ادارة المنتدى

قال رئيس الوزراء البريطاني السابق توني بلير ان اسقاط الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين سيظل

أكثر...

----------

